# Injury Or Disease?



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Need some help here, I'll post pics if and when I can find the damn cord to download them to my PC (perfect time for that to go missing







)
Came home today to find one of my Reds has a badly swollen eye. The eye is roughly double normal size, cloudy but still translucent. The interior of the eye (behind the translucency) appears to be dark red as if filled with blood. He also appears blind in that eye because I saw another fish brush against him on that side and he quickly and aggressively flipped himself around and snapped at the other Red. The other eye is perfectly fine, he appears to be breathing normally, but he's trying to stay away from the other Reds (keeps chasing them out of the corner he's hiding in).
Water Params are:
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 10ppm
PH: 6.6-6.8
Whatever happened had to have happened in the last 8-12 hours. I fed them last night and like I always do when feeding looked them all over to check for crap like this and they were all fine.
Can an injury (i.e. running into something) cause this? I have a hard time believeing it's disease related due to the fact that it happened literally overnight but I'm not ruling anything out as I don't have much experience with this stuff.
Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since one fish only has the problem it is most likely due to injury. I would dose the tank with salt, predissolved at 1 tablespoon per every 5 gallons of water. If you can place the injured fish in a hospital tank that would be good too.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks. It's always nice to have a second opinion, no matter how sure you are. I already dosed the tank with salt & Melafix (figured it couldn't hurt) per directions. I also raised the temp a little bit (from 80 to 84 degrees) in case it was something disease related. I'm not completely sure but it looks like the swelling might have gone down a little bit overnight. Wish I had a hospital tank. Takes alot of salt and meds to dose a 120 (never had to do it before).


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Things have taken a turn for the worst. The eye was getting better but I've just come home to find it's popped. Either one of the other Reds bit it or he hit it off something I think. He's still swimming and breathing ok. I'm going to continue to dose the tank with salt and Melafix. Is there anything else I can do for an injury like this?
Sorry again for the lack of Pics. One of my friends was kind enough to let me borrow their Cell camera I'll post the pic tomorrow when they email it to me.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm at a total loss here. Found him floating this morning. No signs of life whatsoever. He went from appearing to be healthy (except for the injured eye) to dead in less then 12 hours. WTF Happened!?!?
This f*cking sucks. I raised this guy from dime size to 8"+ with hardly any problems and then he goes from perfectly healthy to dead in less then 6 days.








If anybody wants to chime in here with some ideas as to what happened I'd appreciate it. I'm starting to wonder if this was an injury after all.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's a pic I took of him the night he died. Not very good, but you can see the eye damage. The eye looked deflated with little strings of what I can only describe as meat dangling out of it.








View attachment 179311


----------



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss, that really sucks


----------

